# Torten Attacke auf Herr zu Guttenberg, anonymus bekennt sich zur Tat



## poiu (4. Februar 2012)

Torten Attacke auf früheren Verteidigungsminister zu Guttenberg, anonymus bekennt sich zur Tat.


Video von der Aktion ist Online, mit der Tat wollen die verantwortlichen ihre Unmut über dessen Rückkehrpläne bekunden.


Guttenberg kriegt Torte ins Gesicht HQ (2.2.2012 Berlin) - YouTube


Störattacke: Aktivisten schmieren Guttenberg Torte ins Gesicht - Video - Video - FOCUS Online 



Tortenattacke auf Guttenberg: Sahne statt Haargel - taz.de


Torten-Attacke auf Ex-Minister Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg - Panorama | DerWesten




Grüße
poiu


----------



## Blacky1810 (4. Februar 2012)

Also ich find's klasse


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2012)

Er wirkt sehr ruhig und scheint sich nicht aufzuregen.


----------



## Jan565 (4. Februar 2012)

Habe da noch mehr Politiker im Kopf den ich gerne was gegen den Kopf schlagen wuerde. Aber nicht so was sanftes wie eine Torte


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Er wirkt sehr ruhig und scheint sich nicht aufzuregen.



Er hat sogar einen Witz darüber getwittert.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (4. Februar 2012)

turbosnake@ Er hat es sogar mit Humor aufgenommen: "Beim Nächsten Mal dann gerne Käse-Sahne!"


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Februar 2012)

Von Kindern kann man ja nicht mehr erwarten...


----------



## Jan565 (4. Februar 2012)

Warum nehmen die nicht beim nächsten mal Frau Merkeln und verstecken einen Amboss in der Torte


----------



## OdlG (4. Februar 2012)

Einfach schade, dass das deutsche Volk zu dumm ist zu erkennen, dass wir die fähigsten Leute der Welt an unserer Spitze haben. Noch trauriger ist allerdings, dass Unzufriedene keine vernünftigen Mittel wählen, um ihre politischen Interessen zu vertreten, sondern auf so etwas angewiesen sind. Beschämend...

Edit:


Jan565 schrieb:


> Warum nehmen die nicht beim nächsten mal Frau Merkeln und verstecken einen Amboss in der Torte


Mit Verlaub, aber das ist eine der unrühmlichsten Aussagen, die ich hier im Forum je gelesen habe!


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (4. Februar 2012)

-.-  der war aber besser als die tu*** Westerwelle.....


----------



## MG42 (4. Februar 2012)

Wenn man mal alle Politiker an den Pranger stellt und jeder darf mal Tomaten werfen !!!


----------



## butter_milch (4. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Er wirkt sehr ruhig und scheint sich nicht aufzuregen.


 
Er lacht sogar, top Reaktion


----------



## rocc (4. Februar 2012)

Sehr, sehr, seeeehr niedriges Niveau!

@OdlG: Die fähigsten Menschen der Welt sagst du? Das glaube ich nicht. Guttenberg war fähig, keine Frage, wurde aber von ignorantesten Vertretern der deutschen Mediengesellschaft vertrieben. Darf man repräsentativen Umfragen vertrauen, so würde eine Mehrheit Guttenberg wieder gerne in der Politik sehen. Genau da zeigt sich die "Dummheit" der anderen Politiker, die höchsten ihren eigenen Ar*** profilieren wollen. Ein Neuaufbau des weltweiten politischen Systems wäre zwar unmöglich, aber doch der beste Lösungsansatz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Februar 2012)

Also ich fand´ das echt arm , mit der Torte.

Ich kann den Typen nicht leiden, aber bei mir hätte der Aktivist die Torte gegessen. Bis zum letzten Krümel. 

Aber dieser aalglatte Guttenberg hatte natürlich eine blitzintelligente medienwirksame Antwort parat. So gesehen ne tolle Werbung FÜR ihn.

Dieser Schuss ging nach hinten los und wird viele Stimmen für ihn laut werden lassen. Dieser Typ ist z.K. . Danke an die Tortenblödmänner, die Werbung für Guttenberg gemacht haben. Genau so etwas braucht der, um sein Buch besser vermarkten zu können und in die Politik zurückzukehren. 


P.s.: Vielleicht war das auch ne Aktion von Guttenberg´s PR-Berater.


----------



## HanZ4000 (4. Februar 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Warum nehmen die nicht beim nächsten mal Frau Merkeln und verstecken einen Amboss in der Torte


 
*lachflash*

XD  

So Trocken, so Frech, Gefällt mir!


----------



## Hugo78 (4. Februar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Von Kindern kann man ja nicht mehr erwarten...


 
Ja dieses Tortenschmeißen geht hier in die falsche Richtung.
Das verniedlicht am ende noch den Betrüger und bringt dem wieder Sympathiepunkte.

Auf einer Demo die Typen mit Eiern bewerfen, öffentlich, dass wäre ne andere Nummer, 
aber so ist es leider eine völlig kontraproduktive Aktion, die seine PR für ihn ausnutzen wird.


----------



## geo (4. Februar 2012)

Die Reaktion war fast schon besser als die Aktion 

Das zeigt doch das der Mann Humor hat und ein edeles Gemüt


----------



## poiu (4. Februar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also ich fand´ das echt arm , mit der Torte.
> 
> Ich kann den Typen nicht leiden, aber bei mir hätte der Aktivist die Torte gegessen. Bis zum letzten Krümel.
> 
> ...




 Dito das gleiche dachte ich auch, absolut unnötige PR Aktion für Guttenberg 




> P.s.: Vielleicht war das auch ne Aktion von Guttenberg´s PR-Berater.





könnte man glatt denken wenn man seine Reaktion und Antwort bei Facebook &CO liest, wer weiß  wer weiß 



@Kleebl00d


da sich annonymus zur Tat bekennt ( die bekennen sich sowieso zu allem) dachte ich mir passt schon hier noch grade hinein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2012)

> Die Reaktion war fast schon besser als die Aktion


Dadurch ist deren Aktion in die Hose gegangen



> Warum nehmen die nicht beim nächsten mal Frau Merkeln


Helgoländer Heringstorte oder schwedischen Gammelfisch?


----------



## poiu (4. Februar 2012)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an Kohl und die Eier Aktion 



Eierwurf zu Halle.Kohl in Halle am 10.5.1991 - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2012)

Da konnte er sich freuen das es keine Setzeier waren


----------



## OdlG (4. Februar 2012)

roccatkone schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr, seeeehr niedriges Niveau!
> 
> @OdlG: Die fähigsten Menschen der Welt sagst du? Das glaube ich nicht. Guttenberg war fähig, keine Frage, wurde aber von ignorantesten Vertretern der deutschen Mediengesellschaft vertrieben. Darf man repräsentativen Umfragen vertrauen, so würde eine Mehrheit Guttenberg wieder gerne in der Politik sehen. Genau da zeigt sich die "Dummheit" der anderen Politiker, die höchsten ihren eigenen Ar*** profilieren wollen. Ein Neuaufbau des weltweiten politischen Systems wäre zwar unmöglich, aber doch der beste Lösungsansatz.


 
Ich meine damit nicht, dass ALLE Politiker bei uns was drauf haben. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Masse halte ich auch nicht für wahre Staatsmänner... Ich meine nur, DASS wir verdammt gute Leute haben in der Politik. Das war vor allem eine Anspielung auf den "Merkel ein Amboss ins Gesicht drücken" Spruch von Jan565. Ich habe Frau Dr. Merkel selbst zwei mal getroffen und bin von ihr begeistert. Eine wahnsinnig charismatische Persönlichkeit mit einem sehr objektiv-kritischen Blick auf die Probleme unseres Landes. Und da sie anscheinend eine lupenreine Weste hat, kommen BLÖD-Zeitung und Konsorten auch nicht an sie heran


----------



## zøtac (4. Februar 2012)

War von Anonymous-Scriptkiddys nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## 4LI4Z (4. Februar 2012)

Zwar bisschen sinnlos die Aktion, ist aber trotzdem irgendwie witzig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Februar 2012)

Wer nicht hacken kann muss wohl zu einfacheren Mitteln greifen.


----------



## 4LI4Z (4. Februar 2012)

Neu bei Anonymous:
Low Orbit Torte Cannon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2012)

Naja Ufo´s ( ungegessenes Fressobjekt ) hatte es schon immer gegeben seit die Bilder laufen lernten. Es war ja auch keine Ananastorte mit ganzen Früchten oder so


----------



## Schiassomat (4. Februar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wer nicht hacken kann muss wohl zu einfacheren Mitteln greifen.


 
Hacken die jetzt schon Torten?

Muss ich mir jetzt sorgen um meine Torte am Sonntag Nachmittag machen oder treiben die nur in Germanien ihr unwesen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Februar 2012)

Das ist dann der Unterschied zwischen hacken und backen. 

PS: Grüße aus NÖ.


----------



## seltsam (4. Februar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und alle die danach kommen werden dann alles besser machen, gute Idee.
> 
> PS:


 

Das ist mein voller Ernst gewesen! Genau so würde das ablaufen.Anders lernen die das nicht.
Und zu den Nachfolgern.....Die würden genau das was da passiert ist in Ihre hohlen Birnen eingebrannt bekommen.Genau das würde wieder passieren !


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Februar 2012)

Ja, aber nur für ein paar Jahre und dann wäre alles wieder beim Alten.


----------



## Rolk (4. Februar 2012)

Pffffffh, viel zu harmlos. 

Guttenberg musste ja nur ein bischen an der Sahne riechen. Unter Torte ins Gesicht drücken verstehe ich etwas anderes.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2012)

An dieser Stelle erste und letzte Ermahnung. Wer nicht fähig ist auch ohne vollkommen überzogene Aussagen an der Diskussion teilzunehmen, möge doch bitte dem Thread fernbleiben. Gleiches gilt für diejenigen, die darauf antworten. Nutzt den Melde-Button. OT ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## Softcooky (7. Februar 2012)

@OdlG

Wesentlich differenzierter/fundierter sind dann wohl Beiträge wie "Einfach schade, dass das deutsche Volk zu dumm ist zu erkennen, dass wir die fähigsten Leute der Welt an unserer Spitze haben"
Wie auch die Schwärmerei zur Frau Bundeskanzlerin etc.

Am Besten wir schließen überhaupt das Politik-Forum, denn: ". offen gestanden erwarte ich von den wenigsten in diesem forum, sich  politisch äußern zu können. es ist eine unglaublich schwere thematik und  das sollte man womöglich den leuten überlassen, die es besser können  als wir."
(.. und lassen auch nur noch unsere Eliten wählen - für den Rest ist das Ganze ja viel zu hoch)

Sorry@ Pokerclock  falls das in die Kategorie "vollkommen überzogene Aussage" fällt, aber soviel Arroganz und Ignoranz sollte denn doch nicht unerwidert bleiben imho


----------



## OdlG (7. Februar 2012)

Softcooky schrieb:


> @OdlG
> 
> Wesentlich differenzierter/fundierter sind dann wohl Beiträge wie "Einfach schade, dass das deutsche Volk zu dumm ist zu erkennen, dass wir die fähigsten Leute der Welt an unserer Spitze haben"
> Wie auch die Schwärmerei zur Frau Bundeskanzlerin etc.
> ...


 
Was außer fähigen Menschen hat die Deutschen zu einer der bedeutendsten Nationen der Welt gebracht? Um mal eine Verbindung zum Thema herzustellen: Was ist effektiver? Guttenberg aus dem Amt ekeln und öffentlich bloßstellen oder ihn vernünftig arbeiten lassen, damit die Nation ihn nicht umsonst bezahlt.

Und warum sollte man das Politik-Forum schließen? Jeder sollte seine Meinung sagen dürfen und sich mit anderen auszutauschen, kann auch bilden! Ich meine nur, dass man sich nicht anmaßen sollte, eine bessere Arbeit leisten zu können als die Poltiker, Staatssekretäre und weitere. Man sollte auch einmal in Betracht ziehen, dass es entsprechende Personen besser wissen als man selbst und es aufgrund von Unverständnis abzulehnen.

Und was soll das mit dem Wahlrecht? Das ist einer der Grundpfeiler unserer Demokratie und das ist auch wichtig so. Außerdem reguliert sich die Wahlbeteiligung ja ohnehin ein wenig von selbst. Akademiker gehen zu einem höheren Prozentsatz wählen als weniger gut ausgebildete Bürger. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, vermag ich aber nicht zu werten.

Auch wenn ich es spannend finde, mit dir darüber zu diskutieren verabschiede ich mich an dieser Stelle in meine Prüfungszeit. Das Diplom kommt nicht von selbst zu mir


----------



## Softcooky (10. Februar 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> Was außer fähigen Menschen hat die Deutschen zu einer der bedeutendsten Nationen der Welt gebracht? Um mal eine Verbindung zum Thema herzustellen: Was ist effektiver? Guttenberg aus dem Amt ekeln und öffentlich bloßstellen oder ihn vernünftig arbeiten lassen, damit die Nation ihn nicht umsonst bezahlt.
> 
> Und warum sollte man das Politik-Forum schließen? Jeder sollte seine Meinung sagen dürfen und sich mit anderen auszutauschen, kann auch bilden! Ich meine nur, dass man sich nicht anmaßen sollte, eine bessere Arbeit leisten zu können als die Poltiker, Staatssekretäre und weitere. Man sollte auch einmal in Betracht ziehen, dass es entsprechende Personen besser wissen als man selbst und es aufgrund von Unverständnis abzulehnen.
> 
> ...






Ein Watzlawick hätte sicher seine Freude an Dir gehabt..
Aber da Du Dich ausklinkst, fahre ich mal das Adrenalin zurück und enthalte mich einer Entgegnung,

Tja, das mit dem Diplom, das nicht zu Dir kommt: Du bist eben auch nicht  der Herr über dessen Eigenschaft, Torten im Flug zu verspeisen, wir  hier eine Diskussion führen. Aber das
nannte man jetzt wohl auch eine Steilvorlage


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Februar 2012)

Das muss richtig klatschen. Bill Gates Cake on Face - YouTube


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Februar 2012)

Hätte man den Inhalt nicht auch hier reinbringen können?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rg-vom-kanzlerkandidaten-zum-ex-minister.html


----------

